# Milwaukee Rocket LED Lights.



## Glock27 (Jul 29, 2019)

"It uses high quality LEDs with a neutral white color and a high color rendering index paired with a Milwaukee® designed reflector to produce an even beam pattern." -M18™ ROCKET™ LED Tower Light

Does anyone know what emitters they're using?

G27


----------

